# I am slightly miffed



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It has been brought to my attention that a couple of people have been stealing information from my gerbil website 

I don't know who it is yet but my OH knows because it was him that found out 

Why do people steal infromation from other peoples websites?! :mad2:

Me and Stolenkiss gerbils worked really hard on my site and don't appreciate content being taken without permission.

Sorry to rant but i am fumming


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is there anyway you can copyright your website information Marcia....the same as you do with photo's.

Ok forget what i just said, have just seen you have copyrighted it lol

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah it's copyrighted and right hand clicking has been disabled so people can't steal my photos.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Yeah it's copyrighted and right hand clicking has been disabled so people can't steal my photos.


How do you disable right hand clicking?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Just tried the right hand clicking thing and I can still right hand click and save photos from your site :S 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Just tried the right hand clicking thing and I can still right hand click and save photos from your site :S
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I don't know how you can do that. It certainly doesn't work for me.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I don't know how you can do that. It certainly doesn't work for me.


Right hand clicking works for me on all of the pages :S Weird...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Great website  I tried to right click and save and I can do it too.
I hope it gets sorted for you soon


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

No I cant right click it says "sorry right hand clicking has been disabled"


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What pics are people saving exactly?


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> No I cant right click it says "sorry right hand clicking has been disabled"


Thats odd, because I tried again on almost all the pics in the gallery and it let me right click and save to my pics.... I didn't press save though Marcia out of respect


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> What pics are people saving exactly?


I'm not saving any, just testing to see if it'll let me right click. If I right click on any of your pictures it comes up with the menu which includes 'save picture as' and if you click that is comes with a folder to save it to :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm not saving any, just testing to see if it'll let me right click. If I right click on any of your pictures it comes up with the menu which includes 'save picture as' and if you click that is comes with a folder to save it to :S
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ditto


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just tried on the cute pic of the babies on the 1st page and it said it was disabled, is there anything you can do to get the original thieves to remove your stuff off their websites?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just tried on the cute pic of the babies on the 1st page and it said it was disabled, is there anything you can do to get the original thieves to remove your stuff off their websites?


I don't think so, other than asking them nicely.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've just tried it and i can save all the pictures,but i haven't.*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Its something to do with javascript, which can overide pop ups including disabling right clicks.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks to Greeneyes, i now know how to keep an eye on my website better. I will be keeping a close eye on it from now on...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Your very welcome Marcia.....don't let the swines grind you down


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if the person responsible will come clean and apologise to me, that would be the mature thing to do.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I wonder if the person responsible will come clean and apologise to me, that would be the mature thing to do.


Is it someone from this forum ? Couldn't you just look on there site and see


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Is it someone from this forum ? Couldn't you just look on there site and see


I have looked at their website, that's how i know for sure and yes it is someone on this forum.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Disabling right click only deterrs the inexperienced. It's easy to take a screen shot and go from there. So definitely put a watermark on your photos!

People are lazy these days  I've had my photography stolen and sold without permission before!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

It works if I try to right click and save any of your photos too  
Not sure if something like this might be worthwhile for you - I hope so, it seems to prevent any info from being copied, including text 
Advanced HTML Protector - Protect HTML web page being copied or stolen by others


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> It works if I try to right click and save any of your photos too
> Not sure if something like this might be worthwhile for you - I hope so, it seems to prevent any info from being copied, including text
> Advanced HTML Protector - Protect HTML web page being copied or stolen by others


Thanks Zany 
I've put water marks on my images, well temp ones at the moment 

I'm keeping a very close eye on this persons website.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Great website  I tried to right click and save and I can do it too.
> I hope it gets sorted for you soon


I've just had a peek and I could right click and save images to my computer too.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats have you done about it?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Whats have you done about it?


I've watermarked my pictures, that's about all i can do for now, other than keeping an eye on the person in questions website.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i cant save any  You can actually do something if you have the legal copy right you can go to the police about it, Its illegal to steal/copy/borrow whatever from something that is copy righted


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

What does watermarked mean, I can still right click and save.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Watermarked means that there is a little symbol on the picture to prove that it is Marcia's so if other people use them its easy to tell if they have been stolen.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

oh I see, great idea. Shame it has to be done though.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It is a great shame that there are people that will sink so low as to steal from other peoples websites.
I worked damn hard on that website and so did Stolenkiss Gerbils off here.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your site is fab...I tried and it said right click disabled 

Shame someone has to do that....hope u manage to stop them in the future


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

Hate to say it but if someone wants to steel the pictures all they will have to do is left click and drag to their desktop. Even if right click is disabled. The only thing to do is add a watermark. Even still..people are going to most likly take ones they like if for nothing else but their personal desktop pics. Um.. Or for some avitars for this forum. ::cough:: dogwhisperer ::kawff:: icanhazcheezberger ::cawffh:: were all guilty.. ::cough:: ...

"COMPASSION"


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Tempestea said:


> Hate to say it but if someone wants to steel the pictures all they will have to do is left click and drag to their desktop. Even if right click is disabled. The only thing to do is add a watermark. Even still..people are going to most likly take ones they like if for nothing else but their personal desktop pics. Um.. Or for some avitars for this forum. ::cough:: dogwhisperer ::kawff:: icanhazcheezberger ::cawffh:: were all guilty.. ::cough:: ...
> 
> "COMPASSION"


Marcia already has them watermarked now, and I must confess that my avatar pic is from the wide web. It is gorgeous. I can't remember where I found it though


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Marcia already has them watermarked now, and I must confess that my avatar pic is from the wide web. It is gorgeous. I can't remember where I found it though


: ) first place i saw that one was on icanhazcheezberger. I think its all over the net now. I am guilty with that pic as well. Its my desktop wallpaper ...oop.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Tempestea said:


> : ) first place i saw that one was on icanhazcheezberger. I think its all over the net now. I am guilty with that pic as well. Its my desktop wallpaper ...oop.


 thats where I got it 
It is adorable aye


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

waterlily said:


> thats where I got it
> It is adorable aye


Yes indeed..heh.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just thought Id say ur website is looking pretty good. I am sorry you have had problems with unprofessional people. all I can advise is to write them an email and ask them to either reference you or to remove the content.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's really bad, sorry to hear that, I can see a lot of effort went into your website.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Marcia, I just thought I'd let you know that not every browser does that disabled right click thing. I have mozilla firefox and I can right click on your pics, I did not save them out of respect, however I just thought I'd let you know. Sometimes it's a good idea to test the website on a few of the mainstream browsers. Lots of people use firefox and not internetexplorer these days.
Good luck with detering further theft.
.xx


----------

